# Correct coat in the show ring



## bigbendgoldens (Feb 18, 2016)

I live in an area where almost all Golden's are blown out to create clean coats. I did the same thing for a recent CCA, and got lectured by one of the judges because my girls coat was soft. She said to never blow out a coat before a show because the judge can't tell if the coat is correct.

In a perfect world I agree with her, but the way goldens are shown & judged, I don't believe she would place if her hair was wavy and close to the skin. The other two judges thought her coat was fine blown out.

Would love to hear some opinion from CH owners and breeder judges.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

bigbendgoldens said:


> She said to never blow out a coat before a show because the judge can't tell if the coat is correct.


I'm not a CH owner or breeder, but I do show.

And certain guarantee is that judge you got... does not show her own dogs.

(not winning if fur was) "close to the skin" - is something different blow out or not. The dogs should not have open coats. Jackets should be tight.


----------



## bigbendgoldens (Feb 18, 2016)

Megora said:


> I'm not a CH owner or breeder, but I do show.
> 
> And certain guarantee is that judge you got... does not show her own dogs.


She also loved the field goldens that day


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a dog show. Groom your dog to its best advantage. Breed and buy so they have correct coats. I could "blow out" my dogs all day but nobody would end up with a poofy, soft, incorrect coat. 
If a judge can't tell if a dog's coat is correct despite the grooming, they shouldn't be in the ring that day.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Totally agree with you, Anney! I joke that blowing my dogs out is a colossal waste of time anyway because they look the same air dried or blown out. But the dryer doesn't make their coat "soft" when it's used.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Here is a great read for you guys... 









The Rain Factor and Golden Coats


This long post (my last one on WKC, I promise) will likely only be interesting to those who show, judge, handle, and/or breed Goldens; or to those who are curious about what is happening in a dog judge’s mind (or at least this judge’s mind) as final decisions are made.



caninechronicle.com


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I read that as the "Pain Factor" and was like...yep!


----------



## bigbendgoldens (Feb 18, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> It's a dog show. Groom your dog to its best advantage. Breed and buy so they have correct coats. I could "blow out" my dogs all day but nobody would end up with a poofy, soft, incorrect coat.
> If a judge can't tell if a dog's coat is correct despite the grooming, they shouldn't be in the ring that day.


I agree!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HiTideGoldens said:


> Totally agree with you, Anney! I joke that blowing my dogs out is a colossal waste of time anyway because they look the same air dried or blown out. But the dryer doesn't make their coat "soft" when it's used.


Sames


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I use a chamois or an old towel.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I was just going to agree with Anney — I used to stress over blowing out my girls coat to make it more voluminous or fluffy or even softer like the dog I was feeling in the ring. No matter what I do to her coat — it ends up lying flat and tight, slightly wavy with a slightly coarser top coat and softer undercoat. I’ve had breeder judges (and CCA judges) comment on the coat texture being correct — and that’s regardless of blow drying. I think we’re so used to seeing softer coats in the ring (at least I am?) you start to think that’s what correct.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wondering if you’ve actually put your hands on these dogs who you’re saying have soft coats. I blow dry my dogs before shows I think mostly to occupy that time before showing. I can’t make their coats soft and certainly not fluffy as they don’t have open coats. My non-show girl has incorrect texture and somewhat of an open coat so doing the same grooming routine on her results in a silky soft fluffy coat that requires a spandex suit to get the coat to wrap her body. Unless you’re routinely lathering up your dog in a heavy conditioner, I don’t think blowing out your dogs coat is the problem.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I use a chamois or an old towel.


I think you are lost here. 😝


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I use a chamois or an old towel.


Is chamois also used in English as it is French..? Just asking out of curiosity... 😅


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sankari said:


> Is chamois also used in English as it is French..? Just asking out of curiosity... 😅


Don't know, can't speak French.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> Is chamois also used in English as it is French..? Just asking out of curiosity... 😅


Here it is typically the real ones are made from sheep skin used to dry cars. But they also made synthetic ones that are cheap.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> Here it is typically the real ones are made from sheep skin used to dry cars. But they also made synthetic ones that are cheap.


Thanks for the clarification.. 😅



SRW said:


> Don't know, can't speak French.


It's only because the word is French is why I wondered.. That's great while we are waiting to stop speaking French for good for a while 😆


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JerseyChris said:


> Here it is typically the real ones are made from sheep skin used to dry cars. But they also made synthetic ones that are cheap.


The synthetic ones are really absorbent, easy to pack and dry quickly. In hot weather it is important to dry off retriever that has worked hard. A wet coat holds in heat. 


Sankari said:


> It's only because the word is French is why I wondered.


I know that one and also "oui".


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

To me a “chamois” is the cushiony part in my bike shorts…


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> The synthetic ones are really absorbent, easy to pack and dry quickly. In hot weather it is important to dry off retriever that has worked hard. A wet coat holds in heat.
> 
> I know that one and also "oui".


Oh that's a good tip regarding the chamois.. I'll definitely keep this in mind. 👍🏽

That's as much French I knew when I came to France. I always responded oui and s'il vous plaît (please) to everything like an idiot 🤣🤦🏽‍♀️ Ah the French they didn't like that - such fun times 🤣🤣



ArkansasGold said:


> To me a “chamois” is the cushiony part in my bike shorts…


Oh yes also said as chamois in English..😅


----------



## SharonaZamboni (3 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> Here it is typically the real ones are made from sheep skin used to dry cars. But they also made synthetic ones that are cheap.


I also have an auto detailing interest/hobby, and all the guys would drop dead if someone used a natural chammy on the paint 😂 Likely to create swirls, which we’ve all spent hours polishing out!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am not a breeder, either. I did, however, wonder after a CCA whether some CCA judges would really prefer to NOT see the goldens show groomed? The instructions before that day were to bring them clean, which I took as freshly groomed, as I would for a show. I also did the "right before the event" bath and blow dry. I also received a similar comment at a CCA and it did make me wonder if I would have been better off skipping the bath and blow dry for that particular judge. Meanwhile, another judge commented on how nicely he was groomed. 🤪


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I can tell you that as a CCA judge, grooming is positively immaterial. Don't care at all. 
I also ask that the handler not stack the dog. If they try to, I tell them to walk forward three steps and let the dog stand on their own.


----------

